# Post cholecystectomy syndrome - IBS-D



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Hello,IÂ´m 25 years old. IÂ´m brazilian.After a had my gallblader removed, i feel the symptoms of IBS-D.Incomplete evacuation, abdominal pain, diahrrea sometimes, lost of weight.I read about SIBO and i believe that is my problem. I read that a small flow of bile can propiciate the overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine.What do you think about this? Do you think i have to try rifaximin?I think in Brazil there isnÂ´t this especific test (breath).I need help. My life is a big confusion because of this. Sorry about my english. I have to improve it.Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Excess bile all by itself without any SIBO at all can cause diarrhea.I'd try calcium carbonate (look for LNAPE's posts) or Questran (a bile binder) before going with SIBO and taking random antibiotics for that, especially if you cannot be tested for it.Psyllium fiber and oat bran are other things that can bind bile (that is how they lower cholesterol)K.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for answer.IÂ´ve already taking Questran. The diahrrea disapears. But my feces are small and arenÂ´t rigid. IÂ´ve tryed psyllium too. The symptoms continues.Do you think that SIBO is the cause of my problem?What kind of medicine do i have to take?Thanks,Andre


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

SIBO is really hard to diagnose from symptoms. A lot of people on the board try antibiotics (the treatment for it) without being tested and have no improvement.K.


----------

